# Scraping wheel well?



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

After battling with my transmission to get going this morning i started driving when i heard this scraping sound coming from my wheel well. I usually only hear it when i turn right, assuming my tires are hitting the interior of the wheel wells because they're kind of big, my friend said he had the same problem with his 240 so i just shrugged it off. But now its making a continous scraping noise when i drive. I got down under it to see what the problem was but didnt see anything that could be hitting my tire (the sound is only coming from the drivers side). Im almost positive its something near my tires, but i cant see anything that would be causing this problem. Any suggsetions?


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Suggestions:

1) Check your brake pads for wear and/or proper fitment. Maybe it's the indicator scraping the rotor.

2) Check your wheel bearings for wear.

3) If you have aftermarket coilovers, check that the ride adjustment nut somehow did not lower itself ... then check the clearance between it and your tire. Do this with someone in the driver's seat to add weight.

Just a few that come to my mind right now.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

If he is scraping the rotars you should feel that in the brakes when you hit them. It will feel like metal to metal contact through your brake pedal. Trust me lol I had to drive a car with no brakes... Really fun... Down shifted and Ebraked the thing home.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> assuming my tires are hitting the interior of the wheel wells because they're kind of big


What size are your tires.

If they are too big, they will rub part of the plastic + frame.


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

K-1 said:


> What size are your tires.
> 
> If they are too big, they will rub part of the plastic + frame.


Ooo, good answer. I had the same thing happening until I removed the plastic inner wheel well. But he seemed to notice it only after transmission work ... weird. Orbital199, you should see rub marks on the plastic/frame ... try locking the steering wheel all the way to the right and drive in a circle a few times. Straighten the wheel and take a look in the wheel well to observe scuff marks.


----------

